# Croc, Gator Attacks Far Outpace Sharks



## News Bot (Aug 6, 2010)

Nervous about sharks? Your chances of being killed by an alligator are actually much higher.

*Published On:* 06-Aug-10 02:20 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

